# Getting out.



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Rob Roy. said:


> I don't want to start a flame war or a big pro-con battle but I'm seriously considering getting out. I'm curious about the other guys who have done this. Did you find it hard for open shop contractors to employ you? How about dealing with your local? What kind of obstacles did you have? I've been a member for 16 years and have never worked open shop. But i've had enough of a lot of things. I don't want to pay dues to a leftist radical organization for one. I know I'll be most likely taking a huge pay cut, but I'm fine with that. A lot of things have happened the past year or so and I'm tired of it.


I had a little over 15 years when I left the IBEW. I started my own company so our situations are a little differant. I simply gave my local a letter saying I quit. They have tried to get me back in, but I can't see any advantage for me.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

You will probably make more if your any good. I would do it.


----------



## Rob Roy. (Jun 21, 2011)

make more??? Really? Well, I guess by the end of the year i will have made more. lol. I don't care either way, I want a foremans position with management responsibility's and benefits. I know how to make money on a job. OR, I would like to help the trade by setting up an approved and very affordable apprenticeship program for the open shop's. Either way, I wanna do it outside of the IBEW. My weekly assessments are close to $300 and my dues to the IO are $400 a year. Ugh, no wonder our rate has to be so damn high. I always said, "we cost a lot, but we don't make a lot" Sure, I clear a grand a week, but half my check is gone.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

What local are ya in?


----------



## Rob Roy. (Jun 21, 2011)

erics37 said:


> What local are ya in?


 I'd rather not say. Are you a member?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In my opinion (DUH) if you are going to be a worker, not an owner and if you are working now, I would stick with the IBEW, the retirement alone is worth hanging around for (16 years you are 1/2 way there), then there is the H&W, plus generally the higher pay.

The work will be the same, the large construction BS the same for the most part.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Rob Roy. said:


> make more??? Really? Well, I guess by the end of the year i will have made more. lol. I don't care either way, I want a foremans position with management responsibility's and benefits. I know how to make money on a job. OR, I would like to help the trade by setting up an approved and very affordable apprenticeship program for the open shop's. Either way, I wanna do it outside of the IBEW. My weekly assessments are close to $300 and my dues to the IO are $400 a year. Ugh, no wonder our rate has to be so damn high. I always said, "we cost a lot, but we don't make a lot" Sure, I clear a grand a week, but half my check is gone.


Fella, I pay general excise tax, social security 100 % The excise tax is around 2,500 a month give or take. SS and Fica take another 25 g out of my pocket each year. Some are just born to be businessmen, to those I say what are you waiting for. Some are born worker bee's like me, and to those I say please know what you are getting into before you do it, research, research, research.... And also there are some great open shops, as well as union shops. If money is your real goal in life, either go full bore all the way by the book, (talk to James Brush for his suggestions) or else open a wedding shop.


----------



## Rick82 (Jun 21, 2011)

Out? I am trying to get in. I would like to earn more money and need security.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Rob Roy. said:


> I'd rather not say. Are you a member?


Yessiree.

Some areas are a lost cause. Maybe consider changing your ticket to someplace where the IBEW still has a foothold.


----------



## Rick82 (Jun 21, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Yessiree.
> Some areas are a lost cause. Maybe consider changing your ticket to someplace where the IBEW still has a foothold.


They are strong in the theme parks here. If I get in, I would get a raise.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Rob Roy. said:


> make more??? Really? Well, I guess by the end of the year i will have made more. lol. I don't care either way, I want a foremans position with management responsibility's and benefits. I know how to make money on a job. OR, I would like to help the trade by setting up an approved and very affordable apprenticeship program for the open shop's. Either way, I wanna do it outside of the IBEW. My weekly assessments are close to $300 and my dues to the IO are $400 a year. Ugh, no wonder our rate has to be so damn high. I always said, "we cost a lot, but we don't make a lot" Sure, I clear a grand a week, but half my check is gone.


I find it hard to believe that your assessments are $300 a week. .


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Maybe he's including medical.


----------



## rusty_locknuts (Jun 21, 2011)

Rob Roy. said:


> I don't want to start a flame war or a big pro-con battle but I'm seriously considering getting out. I'm curious about the other guys who have done this. Did you find it hard for open shop contractors to employ you? How about dealing with your local? What kind of obstacles did you have? I've been a member for 16 years and have never worked open shop. But i've had enough of a lot of things. I don't want to pay dues to a leftist radical organization for one. I know I'll be most likely taking a huge pay cut, but I'm fine with that. A lot of things have happened the past year or so and I'm tired of it.


You would be taking a pay cut but you would be working more so it would even outI have been thinking the same thing. It just ain't like it used to be. My local is about to implode with scandal and I haven't worked in 3 years.I have had thoughts about getting licensed and starting my own business but I don't think I have what it takes. I just want to work and make money but that hasn't happened in a long time.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Rob Roy. said:


> I don't want to start a flame war or a big pro-con battle but I'm seriously considering getting out. I'm curious about the other guys who have done this. Did you find it hard for open shop contractors to employ you? How about dealing with your local? What kind of obstacles did you have? I've been a member for 16 years and have never worked open shop. But i've had enough of a lot of things. I don't want to pay dues to a leftist radical organization for one. I know I'll be most likely taking a huge pay cut, but I'm fine with that. A lot of things have happened the past year or so and I'm tired of it.




I shall quote a campaign slogan: "Change We Need"...........


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

brian john said:


> In my opinion (DUH) if you are going to be a worker, not an owner and if you are working now, I would stick with the IBEW, the retirement alone is worth hanging around for (16 years you are 1/2 way there), then there is the H&W, plus generally the higher pay.
> 
> The work will be the same, the large construction BS the same for the most part.


I'm not a member of the locale but I do agree you have invested a lot of time and money
With this and you could always be worse off we all get a little on edge from time
To time and I would love to have some one or something help me make tracks but
At the end of the day its gonna be the same s**t in a different place. And you
Can go "walk-about" but what do you really want to accomplish. Seeing the
The dense thicket of the particulars is an arburous thing to do. And I'm NEVER
Going to quit being the "ego-maniac-tech-extrodionare" that I am. I love this
Trade and don't think I'm cut out for any thing else, as I'm typing this I'm reminded
of a song that states " you got to stand for something ; or you'll fall for anything......

Keep pecking away at it and look where you have come since day one.......


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

If you have a job I'd stay.. Unless you get a good offer from a STABLE non-union company.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jhall.sparky said:


> i'm not a member of the locale but i do agree you have invested a lot of time and money
> with this and you could always be worse off we all get a little on edge from time
> to time and i would love to have some one or something help me make tracks but
> *at the end of the day its gonna be the same s**t in a different place. And you*
> ...


 
yep....


----------

